# Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger



## Shiva88 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Ich such einen Aalähnlichen Teichfisch der am besten einzelgänger ist.

Ich finde ja den __ Schlammpeitzger überaus intersessant, aber der steht ja leider auf der roten Liste 

Eh ich es vergesse: größer (bzw. länger  ) als 30 bis 35 cm sollte er am besten auch nicht werden.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## canis (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

__ Ringelnatter 

Wirklich aalähnlich sind eigentlich nur die Neunaugen, und diese völlig ungeeignet für Teiche jeder Art. Sonst gibt einige __ Kleinfische, die am Boden leben.


----------



## willi1954 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

__ Schmerlen oder auchSchlammpeitzger (Misgurnus fossilis) bekommt man schon ab und an bei seinem Teichfischhändler. Ich habe seinerzeit mal 3 eingesetzt, aber nie wieder gesehen 

LG Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

Hi Shiva,

wenn Du den Teich auch den ganzen Winter über auf  min.18-20 Grad halten kannst gingen die afrikanischen Flösselaale/-__ hechte


----------



## Armatus (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

Frank, da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen 

Flösselhechte brauchen mindestens 22, idealerweise 26-28 grad.
Bei 18 grad würden sie innerhalb von 2 tagen sterben..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*



Armatus schrieb:


> Frank, da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen
> 
> Flösselhechte brauchen mindestens 22, idealerweise 26-28 grad.
> Bei 18 grad würden sie innerhalb von 2 tagen sterben..



Hi Armatus,

das erzähl mal meinen Polypteriden 

ich halte auch schon seit fast 25 Jahren Flössler - wegen den Fischen hab ich damals mit der Aquaristik angefangen - , noch keiner davon ist bei Temperaturen von 18 Grad eingegangen oder zeigte Anzeichen von Unbehagen, selbst im Jahrhundertwinter vor 3 Jahren bei 7 Wochen nur 16-17 Grad im Kellerbecken net (fraßen dabei deutlich weniger, das wars auch). Flössler sind  anspruchslos was Schwankungen bei Wasserwerten und Wassertemperaturen angeht - letztes sollte halt nicht zu rapide von statten gehen

z.Z sind im 960l Kellerbecken noch

1 Polypterus palmas 32cm - >25 Jahre alt, der letzte von den 3 P. palmas mit denen ich vor ca. 25 Jahren begann
2 Polypterus endlicherii - 1 x 20cm; 1x  >40cm, seit 4 Jahren im Becken
5 Polypterus senegalus - zwischen 20cm und 30cm lang; die beiden kleinen seit knapp 4 Jahren, die 3 großen seit 8 Jahren im Becken

früher hat ich auch mal einen Polypterus delhezi (den hat ich nur 2 Jahre dann hat er beschlossen sich als Klippfisch zu betätigen)

und außerdem 18-20 Jahre lang Erpetoichthys calabaricus, alle um 40cm, der letzte davon starb vor 5 Jahren (die hatten daher noch keine so kalten Temperaturen mitgemacht wie es die letzten Winter hergaben

Da mein Becken im Keller mit dicken unisolierten Bruchsteinwänden steht (Fachwerkhaus) ist die Wassertemperatur bei mir natürlichen Schwankungen unterworfen, selbst in normalen  Wintern gehts grundsätzlich ein paar Tage mal auf <20 Grad runter (mit Heizstäben), im Sommer dann langsam auf 28-32 Grad hoch (ohne Heizung)

MfG Frank


----------



## Shiva88 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

Hallöchen,

jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder 

Kennt jemand den __ Schlammbeißer (Cobitis fossilis) ?

LG


----------



## goldfisch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

Hallo, das ist nur ein ungültiges Synomym .
Wenn Du googlest findest Du übrigens die asiatische Art wildfarben und gold auf Stocklisten. Nach meiner Erfahrung bestellen Baumärkte und Zoogeschäfte, wenn Du darum bittest. Ansonsten finde ich Deinen Besatz interessant. Warum bleibst Du eigentlich nicht bei Nord-Amerikanern ?
viele Grüße


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

Hallo,
hab mal nachgeforscht.
Diese Art ist ein karpfenähnlicher Fisch, Unterordnung Schmerle. Allesfresser wird bis zu 50 cm lang und sollte zwischen 10-25 Grad Wassertemperatur gehalten werden.
Er kommt im nordöstlichen Asien, China und Japan vor.
Weiß nicht ob das wirklich geeignet wäre


----------



## Shiva88 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

Hallo __ Goldfisch,

ich wollte eigentlich auch bei den kleinen bleiben, aber mein Mann kam am Samstag mit 2 Sarassa, 3 __ Shubunkin und einem Chinesischen (gelben) Goldfisch an, weil die ja so schön bunt sind und man die auch besser sieht . Naja, was sollte ich machen? Jetzt haben wir halt ein paar Goldfische drin, in der Hoffnung, dass es gleichgeschlechtliche sind 

Jetzt würde ich eh keinen mehr rein setzen, aber ich finde diese Fische trotzdem noch sehr interessant.

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aalähnlicher Einzelgänger*

Hi Sandra,

der ostasiatische __ Schlammpeitzger (Misgurnus anguilllicaudatus) hat sich hier in Mitteleuropa als winterfest erwiesen. Es werden immer mehr davon in heimischen Gewässern gefunden (wird übrigens auch nicht viel größer als der heimische Misgurnus fossilis) 

MfG Frank


----------

